# What are codes S0280 and S0281 all about?



## pvang (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi-

I'm not familiar with procedure codes S0280 and S0281. Can anyone please explain to me when these codes are billed? I read from some where that these codes are incidental to the E/M code, but not sure. 

Thanks in advance!

Pa Tang


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 9, 2010)

This what I have for those codes:
Medical Home Program - Medical home program, comprehensive care coordination and planning, initial plan (S0280) and Medical home program, comprehensive care coordination and planning, maintenance of plan (S0281) will be considered incidental to Evaluation and Management services, Surgical services, and Laboratory services. Separate reimbursement is not allowed for S0280 and S0281.


----------



## pvang (Aug 9, 2010)

*?*

Hi Debra-

What you have...is that part of your policy or from where did you get that information? I wasn't able to get anything beyond the code description in the HCPCS book. Also, what is the Medical Home program anyways--Is this just counseling on how to care for oneself at home? Thanks !

Pa Tang


----------

